# Cold Smoked Ribs



## smokingohiobutcher (Feb 8, 2011)

Today I had some pork ribs that were needing smoked but today it is really cold here...13* with a stiff wind. Brrrrrrrr
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






So I got to thinking....If I used my 8x8 A-Maze-N smoker for the smoke in my UDS; with no other heat, I could cold smoke the ribs without having to worry about going above the 40* temp. Kinda like smoking in a refridgerator. Then take them in the house an bake them in the oven for a couple hours in the oven uncovered. I know this isnt the preferred way but...... Dang It its cold out there!  I plan on wrapping them in foil after the first couple of hours, and baking them for a  couple  more hours.

I'm not sure this is going to work... but hey its only meat.  How bad can it be.

   Here is some pics of the 8x8 getting loaded. Some Peach dust from Todd...

http://s690.photobucket.com/albums/vv267/m0kwarnke/Pork/?action=view&current=0208111607.jpg
Gonna mix it with some coarser chips that I got from Butcher Packer awhile ago.
http://s690.photobucket.com/albums/vv267/m0kwarnke/Pork/?action=view&current=0208111607c.jpg
Mixed and microwaved for 2 mins
http://s690.photobucket.com/albums/vv267/m0kwarnke/Pork/?action=view&current=0208111615.jpg
All loaded and ready to burn.
http://s690.photobucket.com/albums/vv267/m0kwarnke/Pork/?action=view&current=0208111616.jpg
Started with both ends lit
http://s690.photobucket.com/albums/vv267/m0kwarnke/Pork/?action=view&current=0208111620.jpg
then decided to start the middle also
http://s690.photobucket.com/albums/vv267/m0kwarnke/Pork/?action=view&current=0208111624.jpg

http://s690.photobucket.com/albums/vv267/m0kwarnke/Pork/?action=view&current=0208111626.jpg

http://s690.photobucket.com/albums/vv267/m0kwarnke/Pork/?action=view&current=0208111635a.jpg

http://s690.photobucket.com/albums/vv267/m0kwarnke/Pork/?action=view&current=0208111634.jpg

Stay tuned...
 ​


----------



## fpnmf (Feb 8, 2011)

Interesting!!

  Craig


----------



## porked (Feb 8, 2011)

Something tells me this is too easy, but I certainly understand the cold weather factor SOB is dealing with. Good luck and let us know the outcome.


----------



## smokingohiobutcher (Feb 8, 2011)

Well after 2 hours in the smoke here is what they look like...

http://s690.photobucket.com/albums/vv267/m0kwarnke/Pork/?action=view&current=0208111849.jpg
They dont have any noticeable color change but man... do they ever smell good! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




http://s690.photobucket.com/albums/vv267/m0kwarnke/Pork/?action=view&current=0208111849a.jpg
Now for some basic seasoning

Garlic salt, onion powder, and CPB


http://s690.photobucket.com/albums/vv267/m0kwarnke/Pork/?action=view&current=0208111906a.jpg

http://s690.photobucket.com/albums/vv267/m0kwarnke/Pork/?action=view&current=0208111906b.jpg
 

All racked up and ready for the oven. ​ http://s690.photobucket.com/albums/vv267/m0kwarnke/Pork/?action=view&current=0208111905.jpg

See ya later!


----------



## les3176 (Feb 8, 2011)

huh i can't belive they didn't change color at all!!!But if they smell smokey than it must have gotten in there. guess i'll stay up and wait for the finished pics!!! Don't make us wait too long!!!LOL


----------



## pit 4 brains (Feb 8, 2011)

What was the temp inside the drum during the smoke?? Did that AMS keep the ribs from freezing with an oat of 13?? I don't see any reason why those ribs shouldn't take on a smoke flavor, and be ready for frezzing if they weren't previously frozen. I could have done some of those the other night here when it was 22 degrees.


----------



## porked (Feb 8, 2011)

This is definitely interesting stuff, nothing like an experiment at someone else's expense. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Kidding aside, I can't wait to see how this all turns out.


----------



## smokingohiobutcher (Feb 8, 2011)

Tah Dah!!!   They are done! 3 Hours in a 300* oven uncovered. ( + the 2 hours in the UDS cold smoking) I decided to not foil them since they were developing a nice crispy bark. Sorry some of the pics are a little blurry...cell phone 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.

http://s690.photobucket.com/albums/vv267/m0kwarnke/Pork/?action=view&current=0208112231.jpg

Had some decent pull back on the bone.
http://s690.photobucket.com/albums/vv267/m0kwarnke/Pork/?action=view&current=0208112232.jpg

http://s690.photobucket.com/albums/vv267/m0kwarnke/Pork/?action=view&current=0208112234.jpg

This piece started to pull apart when I moved it.
http://s690.photobucket.com/albums/vv267/m0kwarnke/Pork/?action=view&current=0208112232a.jpg

http://s690.photobucket.com/albums/vv267/m0kwarnke/Pork/?action=view&current=0208112238.jpg

Just took alittle tug to get it to come loose from the bone
http://s690.photobucket.com/albums/vv267/m0kwarnke/Pork/?action=view&current=0208112239.jpg

No noticeable smoke ring...but a slight smoke flavoring.
http://s690.photobucket.com/albums/vv267/m0kwarnke/Pork/?action=view&current=0208112240.jpg

These ribs were awesome for oven baked ribs...they did have a smoke flavor but not anything like doing it the correct way.

By leaving it uncovered in the oven they had a nice bark which Mrs SOB enjoyed.

Overall for not having to go out more than 2 times in the 13*  to now 7* temps they were pretty good.

 Thanks for watching

SOB-QTV's Test Kitchen

Oh...And on another note the A-Maze-N Smoker was just what its name says Amazing!

2-3 hours of nice thin blue smoke with no fuss and plenty of volume of smoke to fill my UDS.

Thanks Todd! ​


----------



## les3176 (Feb 8, 2011)

Looks good to me!!! Great way to stay out of the cold!!!


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 9, 2011)

Boy, you northern guys sure come up with some unique ways to keep smoking. Glad the ribs turned out so well. Nice job! I'm waiting for somebody to put wood chips in the oven!


----------



## hewgag (Jan 1, 2013)

I am actually doing this right now!! I used my A-MAZE-N smoker with pecan dust and some ground up pecan shells mixed in. Had a bit of trouble keeping it lit so next time I will try something different with the shells... anywho... I have them in the oven at 250F and just foiled them after 2.5 Hours. I added a freshly juiced apple to the foil pouch to braise 'em a bit then I'll blast them for about 15 mins with the broiler for a nice bark.

Hope they come out good!


----------



## gmc2003 (Jan 2, 2013)

Hewgag -  If I tried this my smoke detectors would be going crazy...not to mention my better half. 8^)

SOB - Those ribs look really good...I could go for some about now. To bad the temp here is dropping to about -8 tonight and it's snowing now.

chris


----------



## hewgag (Jan 4, 2013)

gmc2003  - I should have clarified that I cold smoked them outside for 2 hours first, THEN brought them inside to cook in the oven.... =)


----------

